# Susanne Holst



## stummel (17 Sep. 2016)

Hallo,kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen bei der Suche nach Susanne Holst und zwar vom 15.7.2016 in der tagesschau um 12:00Uhr sieh sah da so wunderschön aus!!!! Hoffe jemand hat davon Bilder :thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Tittelelli (19 Sep. 2016)

stummel schrieb:


> Hallo,kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen bei der Suche nach Susanne Holst und zwar vom 15.7.2016 in der tagesschau um 12:00Uhr sieh sah da so wunderschön aus!!!! Hoffe jemand hat davon Bilder :thx::thx::thx:



heul doch:WOW::WOW:


----------

